

Opera 11.50 preview with OpenGL / WebGL hardware acceleration - ck2
http://labs.opera.com/news/2011/02/28/

======
ck2
direct download link for the lazy:

[http://snapshot.opera.com/labs/webgl/Opera_1150_24661_WebGL_...](http://snapshot.opera.com/labs/webgl/Opera_1150_24661_WebGL_en.exe)

If you don't know if you have OpenGL 2.0, try the excellent OpenGL Extensions
Viewer

ftp://ftp2.realtech-vr.com/realtechv/pub/glview335.exe

 _This build only has an OpenGL backend. That means your system must have an
OpenGL 2.x compatible graphics card and related drivers for hardware
acceleration and WebGL to work. In future builds we will also add a Direct3D
backend, which will reduce the requirements on drivers and should work out of
the box on most modern systems._

 _Our hardware acceleration is a bit different from what other browsers are
doing. Like IE9 and Firefox 4, we do full hardware acceleration of all draw
operations - but unlike those browsers, who only offer this acceleration on
Windows Vista and Windows 7, our implementation will run on any OS with
sufficient hardware support. This means we can have full hardware acceleration
on Windows XP, Linux, Mac OS X and OpenGL ES 2 capable devices such as recent
smart-phones and web-enabled TVs._

